# 4 False Gospels



## Jon 316 (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone heard of this guy? I have just discovered him. This is really good. 

[video=youtube;opeGjWXi35Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opeGjWXi35Q[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 17, 2009)

Never heard of him, but


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 17, 2009)

Never heard of him before John, but I'm gonna start listening to him more after listening to this.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 17, 2009)

here is another one (there is loads of his stuff on you tube

[video=youtube;It5EJ-vQLBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It5EJ-vQLBY[/video]


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 1, 2009)

Our men's Saturday breakfast group is going through MacDonald's "Downpour" series. 

I'vve liked what I've heard. He's definately not one to compromise.


----------

